# :::Some of my new Work (Portraits)::: Feedback appreciated



## sdotbphotography (Apr 26, 2011)

some of my new portraits I did recently let me know what you guys think id appreciate it.

for more of my work check out 

SdotB

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Davor (Apr 26, 2011)

Why would you repost the same thread you already started.


----------



## sdotbphotography (Apr 26, 2011)

people told me that I should post it in the professional gallery that it doesnt belong in the beginners section so thats why I put it in here.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2011)

sdotbphotography said:


> people told me that I should post it in the professional gallery that it doesnt belong in the beginners section so thats why I put it in here.


Are they professional images?  Were you paid for the work?


----------



## sdotbphotography (Apr 30, 2011)

yes of course I was paid for my work and a lot of money too but thats not what its about. let the work and clients speak for itself.


----------



## Corvphotography (May 9, 2011)

I love them. what was your setup? those are the type of photos id love to be able to produce. number 1, 5 and 6 are my fav.  Please help a brother out lol


----------



## chito beach (May 10, 2011)

Im sure you want us to tell you that they are cool, which they are cool shots but they really are not portraits in a classical sense.   What do you like about them?


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2011)

sdotbphotography said:


> people told me that I should post it in the professional gallery that it doesnt belong in the beginners section so thats why I put it in here.


 
That was... odd.


----------



## eric-holmes (May 10, 2011)

Nice pictures, but I don't like how they are all breaking their necks to look at something outside of the frame.


----------



## chito beach (May 10, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> Nice pictures, but I don't like how they are all breaking their necks to look at something outside of the frame.



that was my thought they appear to be dissin the cameraman more than posing for a portrait.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2011)

The vignette is ridiculous. I'm sorry, but I don't think these belong in the professional forum. Just because you photographed talent doesn't mean that you photographed them well. I think sometimes people get lost when they see photographs of "famous people", but whereas I don't value the fame of those people (I don't care for the genre of music), I can see past that and establish that they're photos of people looking off to the side of the frame. 

If the vignette were to look the least bit realistic, it would be due to light falloff on the corners of the frame, but you were shooting on f/20 or so rendering the entire scene in focus. So it just looks out of place and tacky. 

It's a shame you've got that full frame body and you're not putting it to good use.


----------



## bennielou (May 11, 2011)

I disagree Tyler.  There is some cool stuff here, but it's kinda hit and miss.  They are all off a bit, IMO, but he's on the right track for sure.


----------



## chito beach (May 11, 2011)

bennielou said:


> I disagree Tyler.  There is some cool stuff here, but it's kinda hit and miss.  They are all off a bit, IMO, but he's on the right track for sure.



Having your subjects all stare away from the camera is in the right direction?  I do like the lighting but the vignetting just does not fit the mood of the subject matter.  He does have some smokin portraits on the site and some great car work.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 13, 2011)

chito beach said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree Tyler.  There is some cool stuff here, but it's kinda hit and miss.  They are all off a bit, IMO, but he's on the right track for sure.
> ...


 

Yes.  Dont you watch South Park.  Artists/musicians have to look off into the distance like they dont care their picture is being taken.......  :er:

Seriously though, I agree with the "hit and miss" comment.  Looks like you are searching for (but very close to) a particular style.  I really like the atmosphere in #2.  By far the best image of the bunch.


----------



## joe rocco (May 15, 2011)

my 2 cents ... i agree vignetting way too much ... i'd pull back at  least 40% ... especially in shots 5, 6, and 7.   I also agree that there  needs to be a more shallow depth of field ... everything is competing  for the viewers eyes.

Shot 2 is the best of the series (in my opinion) ... however i would  have removed the two glasses to the right of frame and i would have  dodge/burned the right side of the frame ... your eye goes to the  brightest part of the image ... and that light keeps drawing my eye away  from the subject.  And i think the color treatment is a little too much  ... the skin tone looks jaundice ...  i would have pulled the yellows  and oranges added some more blues (slightly).

But all that said ... the thing that i think could improve these shots  the most is paying attention to composition ... image 1 has trees  sticking out of his head ... i would have moved to recompose him so that  he was to the left of frame so the trees were to the right of him and  he was in a cleaner spot.  Image 2 has leading lines that look like  wings attached to his body ... i would have lowered the viewpoint and  put him more in the sky.  Shot 4 he has rock wings.  Shot 5 he has a  roof nose and if you moved slightly to the left he wouldn't have that  little part of the roof sticking out his neck/shoulder.  Shot 6 he has a  mountain decapitating his head.  Shot 7 he has a building decapitating  his head (again changing your shooting angle would help).

And one other observation ...  for the most of these shots the subject  is dead center ... the reason shots 1 and 2 work best is because they  use rule of thirds ... making the images much more interesting.  The  others end up looking like they were taken with  a point and shoot  camera and over processed in photoshop.

I also checked out your site ... i like your automotive stuff better.   But all is a little heavy handed with PP.  Especially the HDR stuff ...  too much haloing.

One rule of thumb that usually works for me ... when i process things  (adjusting saturation, HDR, vinetting, sharpening) ... when i get it to a  point i like ... i pull it back 15 %.  I've worked in the 3d animation  industry for 10 years ... it's something i learned during those years  ... and i find it applies to almost everything.

And to end this book of a reply ... this is all just one mans opinion ... not right or wrong ... just my observations.


----------

